

Ask HN: Which DNS provider for a startup? - lux

I'm running a startup on a couple slices at Slicehost.com and I really like that they provide a strong API for dynamically controlling things like DNS zones/records. Recently though I was contacted by UltraDNS.com about their services, and I've looked at another similar service in the past as well.<p>My question is whether it's worth it to go with a 3rd party DNS service, or if your host's DNS servers are sufficient as your startup grows? Is this something we should be considering, or is it a waste of time?
======
jws
I always use a dedicated DNS provider because if my hosting service implodes
or goes rogue I need to be able to move the name.

If you want a recommendation, I use gandi.net. They have a long track record
of doing the job well and respecting the customer's IP rights.

~~~
lux
In my case, I'm not too worried about Slicehost imploding anytime soon since
they were just acquired by Rackspace not long ago. As for going rogue, that's
been a concern of many as a result of the acquisition (will they suddenly up
the prices or cut the quality? etc). Since they were acquired essentially to
compete with Amazon, I imagine they'll probably keep the service fairly
stable/competitive at least for a while, and from my interactions with their
team I trust the sincerity of their desire to do so.

I do use a separate domain name registrar already, for the same reason, so I
can always change nameservers and move elsewhere already. Should I really be
concerned with total DNS control for the same reason though?

